# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  متى يبدأ وقت المغرب

## المستبصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وقت صلاة المغرب يدخل بغروب الشمس اجماعا .
ويكون *غروب الشمس في الصحاري بغياب قرصها كاملا وأما في العمران فبزوال الشعاع من رؤوس الجبال واقبال الظلام من الشرق.*
* (صحيح فقه السنة:1/242) و(المجموع:3/33)*
*هذا ما عندي ومن عنده اضافة أو فائدة في مسألة غروب الشمس في العمران وبين الجبال فليتحفنا بها*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للفائدة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

المحلى 2_197
((...ومن كبر للعصر قبل أن يغرب جميع القرص: فقد أدرك العصر؟ فإذا غاب جميع القرص فقد بطل وقت الدخول في العصر، ودخل أول وقت صلاة المغرب؛ ولا يجزئ الدخول في صلاة المغرب قبل غروب جميع القرص ثم يتمادى وقت صلاة المغرب إلى أن يغيب الشفق الذي هو الحمرة -: فمن كبر للمغرب قبل أن يغيب آخر حمرة الشفق فقد أدرك صلاة المغرب بلا راهة ولا ضرورة؟ .
فإذا غربت حمرة الشفق كلها فقد بطل وقت الدخول في صلاة المغرب؛ إلا للمسافر المجد، وبمزدلفة ليلة يوم النحر فقط؛ ودخل وقت صلاة العشاء الآخرة، وهي العتمة، ومن كبر لها ومن الحمرة في الأفق شيء لم يجزه.
...))

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكرا لك أبا محمد

----------

